# Temperatursensor 4...20mA Output



## Tobias2k9 (16 November 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe hier einen Temperatursensor mit einem analogen Ausgang 4...20mA. Er besitzt einen messbereich von -30°C bis +150°C.

Diesen habe ich mit einem analogen SPS Eingang verdrahtet jedoch sind mir die Ergebniße etwas unklar. Zur Erläuterung ob ich einen Denkfehler habe:

-30°C = 4mA
+150°C=20mA

erstmal richtig oder ?

Mein Analogeingang Wertigkeitsbereich liegt ja bei 0-32000 wenn ich 0-20mA auswerten will.

Nn meinem Fall 4-20mA muss ich von den 32000 den Wert 6400 abziehen, dass sind genau die 4mA d.h.

von 6400 bis 32000 entsprechen 4mA (=-30°C) bis 20mA (=+150°C)

Jetzt habe ich eine Temperatur von 16°C - ich erhalte in meiner SPS den Wert ~7070. Warum dieser Wert ? Was mache ich falsch ?

vielen dank für die Hilfe

MfG


----------



## borntobefly (16 November 2009)

suche mal nach "Normierung".
Normiere das Signal gleich, ist später dann alles einfacher.
z.B. http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=2336
ich bin da auch schon reingefallen 
Gibt da auch fertige FB´s


----------



## online (16 November 2009)

Hallo,
4ma =0
20mA= 27600 (Weiß aus dem Kopf leider nicht die genaue Zahl, Schlage ich noch nach)

Tempbereich 180°C
Bei 16°C + 30=46

27600/180*46=7053


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

online schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 4ma =0
> 20mA= 27600 (Weiß aus dem Kopf leider nicht die genaue Zahl, Schlage ich noch nach)
> 
> ...


27648, wenn man von S7-Baugruppen spricht


----------



## Thommi (16 November 2009)

Hallo 
der Wert 7070 den Du hast passt schon bei 16°C. Wenn Du jetz den Wert noch Scalierst wirst Du auch Deine ca. 16°C erhalten.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (16 November 2009)

online schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 4ma =0
> 20mA= 27600 (Weiß aus dem Kopf leider nicht die genaue Zahl, Schlage ich noch nach)
> 
> ...




Erstmal vielen dank aber wie kommst du auf die 30 ? also 16 +30 ? 

vielen dank


----------



## online (16 November 2009)

Hallo, die 30 sind die -30°C.
Bei 4mA -30°C und bei 150°C 20mA =180°C differenz bei 16mA Signalunterschied.


----------



## marlob (16 November 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen dank aber wie kommst du auf die 30 ? also 16 +30 ?
> 
> vielen dank


Da wir von einer linearen Funktion ausgehen ist (Habe alles mal ohne Dimensionen dargestellt)
allgemeine Formel
y = m * x  + b
Deine Funktion geht jetzt nicht durch den Nullpunkt, sondern ist um b = -30 verschoben.
m ist in deinem Fall 180 (150 + 30) geteilt durch 27648, wenn wir die Temperatur auf die y-Achse auftragen.
Also hast du jetzt
y = 180/27648 * x -30
wenn du die Formel jetzt nach x umstellst, erhälst du
x = (Y+30) / 180 * 27648 | Y = 16
x = (16 + 30)  / 180 * 27648
x = 7065,6


----------



## Tobias2k9 (16 November 2009)

Vielen dank habs verstanden und passt nun alles 

liebe grüße


----------

